# iv backed down from AAS to devote for natural bodybuilding!



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

hi all, been doing a keto all summer and still am lost over 2 stone majority fat (14 stone to 11 stone 10) still cutting getting close to a nice 6 pack now even though summer has gone lol  . i find myself to be an endomorph i can gain fat easily and i have had to use eca stack to help increase my metabolism! would you say if i nail my diet i should be able to get to 13 stone naturally at 10%?

i will be doing a small log once iv finished my cut but just dont want to get hopes up if it isnt going to happen.

thanks


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Of course it's possible buddy, dedication and patience will play a big part


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Have you used aas previously?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

yer very short anavar cycle had to stop as i fell ill viral... but i think i could get to 13 stone lean quite quick


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> Of course it's possible buddy, dedication and patience will play a big part


Good post here like he says dedication and most of all patience is the key,hard work week after week,month after month,work your legs and back hardest for muscle weight.

What is your current routine?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk natty mate bang the gear in and get there in a few months !!!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

natty is the way to go! earn every lb!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

How tall are you? I'm 5foot10 and a little over 14 stone natural. I would say I am more than 10% bodyfat but I'm not fat. I wouldn't say I was blessed with great genetics either as I struggle to put on weight and was skinny when I was younger.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

5ft9 in height, im pretty sure its achievable now i understand how to properly diet lads only got the grasp over the last year, and my routine ill post up later going out for footy training now thought id be polite and acknowledge your posts as its appreciated 

and flinty your not helping my case your a bad influence  you little rascal! cough i mean hench


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Well Done XKR!!

natty is gud if AAS are deffo a no-go I know myself its not all that easy just to take the AAS route however, as a natty myself for 6 yrs its bloody hard work (i) Getting gains (ii) cutting without losing gains .. so AAS is tempting but great work getting through the weight loss - thats a commendable achievement


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MODS

Can you please delete this mans acoount of the grounds of vile disgusting language.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can someone please translate this " natty " word ?

Does it mean you only jab every other day or just in the afternons or something ?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

xroguexkevinx said:


> natty is the way to go! earn every lb!


Oh Yeh that's right. Cuz when your on steroids you don't need to earn it do ya


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xroguexkevinx said:


> natty is the way to go! earn every lb!


Let us know when you gain one then mate, cheers..


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Let us know when you gain one then mate, cheers..


 :lol: :lol: I owe you reps


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

What the fcuk are all you sted heads doing in the natural section :gun_bandana:

Go on pish off back to your own forum sections:001_tt2: its hard work in the gym you lads need :rolleye:


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

the last few members who posted in this thread FOR AAS are now in the group "the AAS terrorists" AKA Milky And Flinty i love you bro's lol

but in all serious lads is AAS a bit to young for me at 20? or as you saying what the hell go on a 12 week Growth course :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xkrdan said:


> the last few members who posted in this thread FOR AAS are now in the group "the AAS terrorists" AKA Milky And Flinty i love you bro's lol
> 
> but in all serious lads is AAS a bit to young for me at 20? or as you saying what the hell go on a 12 week Growth course :thumbup1:


Mate its your shout.

Can l also apologise for coming into your club without an invite, l will leave peacefully. l dont want any trouble...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah ofcourse 13st at 10% bf is possible should get there in <year as long as everything is spot on. The one thing I personally struggle with is appetite. If you can happily put away 3.5 - 4k kcals a day and train your ass off consistently then you'll get there in no time.

It personally took me 5 months to get from 12 - 13st natty when I was eating properly and training hypotrophy-style and I didnt put on much fat.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah ofcourse 13st at 10% bf is possible should get there in <year as long as everything is spot on. The one thing I personally struggle with is appetite. If you can happily put away 3.5 - 4k kcals a day and train your ass off consistently then you'll get there in no time.
> 
> It personally took me 5 months to get from 12 - 13st natty when I was eating properly and training hypotrophy-style and I didnt put on much fat.


yer mate was going to go for a leanish bulk only reason i thought i wouldnt need AAS is because its still quite a light weight for a natty. tough decision coming up in the next week!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Your still gonna have to put the food away even if you go back on aas,probably more of it.If i was you id get on a good routine ,get the eating right ,then if you want to go back on then everythings set up for the gear to work at its best.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I think this thread should be closed personally as it's brewing into a fistfight.

PEDs or not, a fantastic physique is the epitome of hard work and dedication, neither is more worthy than another.

I personally don't see the interest or want to the risk the health complications of PEDs but there are others who would and are willing to risk their long term health to do so.

All credit to them and I hope I shan't be treating them on the wards someday.


----------

